# Career in IT



## pramod chuphal (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello all I am new in this forum and hope I will enjoy here. I am a fresher in It Industry I have chosen the career as a web designer in It industry. Is this a good decision, Is my career is safe and secure in IT industry? please suggest me.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

secure .. nothing is secure.

Do your job and you should be fine. I don't know much about web design ...


----------



## Ascendancy (Jul 19, 2006)

Web design isn't IT, it's more of an artistic / graphics field. If you were a web programmer and programmed web applications in PHP, ASP.NET, Perl... then that would be a bit closer to IT, but still not quite an IT field. A real IT field is someone like a network admin, server admin, IT Technician, etc...

As for the security of the job, that would really depend on how much you're willing to work. With more and more teenagers spending 50 hrs a week studying and learning computers, there's at least 3-5 14 year olds from every high school in America who call themselves "web designers". So if you want to stand out in the field, you just need a damn good portfolio and to be able to outperform the youngins


----------



## smith31 (Feb 18, 2009)

All IT certifications carry equal influence on industry. No matter which certification you are going to get. You will get rewards surely.

smith


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Smith, i dont agree with that.

While any cert is better then nothing .. some are better then others.

Go tell a CCIE that his cert is just as good as a CCNA.


----------



## Geminii (Mar 13, 2009)

Or an MCP. Or an A+.


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

RE: Web design as a career VS computer repair. 
The cool thing about web design is that your potential customer base is world wide - not just local. If you create a few templates you can sell them online (as sites like templatemonster.com do). But it does seem like there's a lot of "web designers" out there. I was watching a YouTube Flash tutorial that had 240,000 downloads. That tells me that there really must be 3 web designers per high school! 
Is anyone out there making a living at doing freelance web design?


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

pramod chuphal said:


> Hello all I am new in this forum and hope I will enjoy here. I am a fresher in It Industry I have chosen the career as a web designer in It industry. Is this a good decision, Is my career is safe and secure in IT industry? please suggest me.


If I were you, I would expand your skills beyond just 'web design'. Web designer are a dime a dozen. I would bet that many high school kids could design a website. 

I would suggest getting into programming: ASP, .Net, Java, etc. Everything is web based these days so if you can learn that, you would be more marketable.


----------



## healthleads (Jan 1, 2010)

Several types of positions exist in networking, each with different average salaries and long-term potential, and one should possess a clear understanding of these. Unfortunately, job titles in networking, and in Information Technology (IT) generally, often lead to confusion among beginners and experienced folks alike. Bland, vague or overly bombastic titles often fail to describe the actual work assignments of a person in this field.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there just a "computer repair both hardware and software" cateory? Like, I want to do this with MS word, how do i do that? Is that typically the role of the helpdesk person?


----------



## Geminii (Mar 13, 2009)

No, that kind of question is typically answered by reading the help files. Or, in a corporate environment, contacting the training section.

While helpdesk _may_ answer questions like that out of the goodness of their heart, it comes under the same category as "How do I work the light switch?"

Public-facing helpdesks are generally there to answer questions about the product or service that the company provides. Corporate helpdesks are there to identify and repair hardware and software faults and resolve them (or refer to the appropriate team for resolution). It's one reason I dislike the ITIL name "IT Service Desk" - it's too generic and leads to people calling up with boatloads of out-of-scope queries. Instead, I recommend that internal helpdesks be given a name which reflects their actual scope. "IT Diagnostics and Repair" is a good one.

Of course, occasionally you'll get a helpdesk which is somehow combined with the IT training section (bad policy) or has been told to answer questions of the "how do I do X" nature. Most of the time, this leads to all kinds of infrastructure inefficiencies, not least because end-users are apparently not being properly trained for their jobs, and the helpdesk has been left holding the bag.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

But it sounds like a corporate helpdesk s more the direction I want to head from what I discribed.


----------



## Geminii (Mar 13, 2009)

Corporate helpdesks certainly tend to be more controlled environments. Callers are less likely to be drunk and you're more likely to be able to either assist them or tell them who they need to be calling. You'd also have more power over callers, as it's more common in a corporate environment to be able to remotely see/control the caller's PC, have access to their account files and profile, and even contact their manager if they're being uncooperative.

Public-facing helpdesks, on the other hand, get a wider variety of issues and platforms to deal with. You might be troubleshooting a login issue on an Amiga, explaining that no, you're not eBay or Google, and providing basic instructions on Skype setup all in the one day. However, your callers are also more likely to make you want to drink yourself to death. On the plus side, at least when you're walking a caller through finding the "on" button for the fourth time this week, you know they're not your boss's boss's boss's boss and making twenty times what you do.

Educational environments, particularly secondary and tertiary ones, are another thing altogether. Your main problem, apart from students and educators who both appear to have porridge between their ears, will be kids attempting to hack, crack, alter, edit, steal, destroy, DDOS, and generally misuse everything you're in charge of or rely on. If you ever want to get into IT security for a career, educational IT support is the place to start.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats some interesting insight and good to know. Thanks for the tips


----------



## nicksnkicks (Feb 6, 2010)

Web design is good. But it all depends up on your skills. If you have good skills and ready to work hard, there is a lot of work on the internet. Every day many sites go up and they need good designers. I advice you to take it up if you are really interested in it and first improve your skills throughly.


----------



## tpsasser (Feb 23, 2010)

I am finishing my Associates in Web Design right now and it is an interesting field within the IT community. 
There is a lot of programming that is associated with the world of Web Disign however. Having a good eye for creativity is a plus but you also have to learn how to write programs properly in order to get the site to not only look like you want it to but also to do what is needed of it. 
Visual Basics and Dreamweaver are two very good programs that I like using that are associated with Web Design.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

I dont think of Web Design as IT. Maybe its just me, but how many web designers can break down a computer and swap out a motherboard? What about setup a ten computer network with a server? Don't get me wrong, I think Web Dev is a great career path, and I dabble in it myself on the side, but I just don't think it belongs in the IT field.


----------



## Geminii (Mar 13, 2009)

It's one of those somewhat ill-defined crossover areas. It can cover anything from simply drawing the layout and creating the content for a webpage, to whipping up something freehand in a do-it-all-for-you app, to filling in the blanks on a template to more technical aspects such as writing all the code for a custom backend.

The problem is that _most_ of what's advertised as "web design" these days is often just tweaking an existing template or shuffling blocks of CSS and XHTML around. Few webdesigners - particularly those who have been around for a couple of years - spend as much time right down in the guts of the software, even though at times they may well need to.

But it's the same for a lot of IT services. How much time do we spend on fluffy customer stuff as opposed to bit-bashing or screwdriver-wielding?


----------



## tpsasser (Feb 23, 2010)

Geminii said:


> The problem is that _most_ of what's advertised as "web design" these days is often just tweaking an existing template or shuffling blocks of CSS and XHTML around. Few webdesigners - particularly those who have been around for a couple of years - spend as much time right down in the guts of the software, even though at times they may well need to.
> 
> But it's the same for a lot of IT services. How much time do we spend on fluffy customer stuff as opposed to bit-bashing or screwdriver-wielding?


Thank you and honestly what most people know of web design is only a small fraction of what it actually is. There is a lot of coding that is involved and program writing. In essence web designers are mini program writers similar to those that are used by most techies to fix issues. Keep in mind also this site and many other help sites used would not be here if it were not for web designers.
parttimetechie, you even said you dabble in a it a little but what is a little? Do you just use the prefabricated stuff or do you actually write the full codes?
It is just one of those crossover things that is still technically IT.


----------

